# Is this low T?



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

I am wondering if this should be brought up the next time I see my doctor.

I am 27, male, and I sometimes feel that my drive is lacking. It may be weight related (5'10, 210lbs), but I feel like this has been an issue for a while. 

For example, if some lingerie fashion show or swimsuit competition is on TV, I mentally feel aroused, but the physical response is not always immediate (should it be?)

In the bedroom, only missionary and rear entry do it for me (or variations with similar amounts of stimulation). Rocking positions, such as woman on top (facing front or back) don't work, unless there is some vertical motion to maintain stimulation. Is this normal? 

No problems marriage wise, but I personally feel that I should "want" it more.

I brought this up once to a doctor, but I was told that that low testosterone is rare at my age. The doctor also said I could still be within the normal range, and that maybe that is just how I am, so we didn't discuss much further (no blood tests)

Thoughts?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are concerned get a blood test for T. However, at 5'10" and 210 pounds, I think that you could have other problems. When you get your T tested also ask for an AC1 blood glucose test. Your BMI is 30.1, which is obese. You might want to look up and read about metabolic symndrome. One of the things not well publicized is that "fat" can convert testosterone to estrogen in men. It can also do in bone mass and muscle mass, and combine to give one type 2 diabetes. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

I had A1C done, which was normal (as far as I know). That was last year however. Will have to mention it again. While we often think that testosterone is directly linked to drive, is that the case always? Hopefully the doctor gives me the testosterone test (unlike last time). I was going to mention "mediocre drive", but I am not sure exactly what that means (as it is rather subjective)


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

vcard said:


> I had A1C done, which was normal (as far as I know). That was last year however. Will have to mention it again. While we often think that testosterone is directly linked to drive, is that the case always? Hopefully the doctor gives me the testosterone test (unlike last time). I was going to mention "mediocre drive", but I am not sure exactly what that means (as it is rather subjective)


Common Side Effects of Low Testosterone in Men

Getting on HRT at your age is not a great thing. Once you start, your testicles will shut down and you will be on it for the rest of your life. That will lead you to become sterile. 

That is why you should work on boosting your T levels naturally by getting rid of fat that robs your body of T and by building muscle mass that increases your natural T levels. Also eating right and sleeping right will help as well.

How to Increase Testosterone Naturally | The Art of Manliness

Good luck to you.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> Common Side Effects of Low Testosterone in Men
> 
> Getting on HRT at your age is not a great thing. Once you start, your testicles will shut down and you will be on it for the rest of your life. That will lead you to become sterile.
> 
> ...



Also - get checked for depression.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Young at Heart is steering you right. You want to avoid HRT at your age. But having a hormone panel done (and thyroid) would be worthwhile. One thing, the "normal" range is 300-1300. But they don't adjust for age. In your 20's, you should be well above 600. 

Your body fat is antagonistic to T. If you follow the advice in the article on how to raise your levels, you will also be able to lose body fat more easily. I'd recommend the book "Why We Get Fat (and What to do About It)" by Gary Taubes. He's a science writer, and he devastates a lot of common advice, even that which your doctor might suggest. Following the advice, I did a mixture of Atkins and Paleo, and took my waist from 42 inches to 34. I'm in my 50s. I originally lost 25 lbs, but I've been putting it back on as muscle. 

I'd recommend:
1) low-carb diet - your weight will plummet pretty quickly. 
2) lift weights - ups your T levels naturally, gives you confidence 
3) get a hormone panel done as a baseline
4) avoid HRT - they are overselling this. I am on it, my testicles are smaller and I'm sterile. Not a big deal at my age. 
5) get 8 hours of sleep, also important for T levels
6) avoid supplements purported to boost T, they don't work or have funky ingredients that can mess with your endocrine system. 

If you are low T, you will have a lack of motivation, and you'll need to force yourself to take action. 

One other thing, stay away from porn. It messes up your ability to respond to normal women. I think a lot of the boom in Viagra, HRT, etc. is due to high porn use in the male population.


----------

